# Rolle der Auferstehung gesucht!



## cyxee (6. Dezember 2013)

Halli Hallo, bin ganz neu hier und habe vor 1-2 Jahren das letzte mal WoW gespielt. Suche jemanden der interesse daran hat mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung zukommen zu lassen. Ist ja für beide eine Win/Win Situation. Befinde mich aktuell auf dem Server Nazjatar(Horde).

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand eine PM zukommen lassen könnte.

Allen interessierten die rein schauen noch einen schönen Abend

DANKE fürs melden!


----------



## Tatonga (11. Dezember 2013)

Wenn für dich ein Server wechsel in Frage kommt dann kann ich dir eine anbieten auf thrall (horde)
Mfg


----------

